# Who here exercises?



## Shawn (May 9, 2006)

I have a treadmill that I use 3 or 4 times a week and when im not using that, im biking outdoors for 4 or 5 miles or so...as far as lifting weights, I have a 'Competitor' weight bench I bought about 6 years ago, I rarely use it, I use my dumbells instead. I was doing all this even when I was a smoker 6 months ago, crazy, now I feel great though. This is my workout routine, anybody here workout or exercise? What are your routines?





....besides shredding on your guitar....and raising pints of beer of course...


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2006)

I have dumbells and a weight vest. Rarely use those. A nice bike ride is enough for me for cardio. In the winter, I have a stationary bike.


----------



## David (May 9, 2006)

I jog, and run, a lot. Probably 1-2 miles a day. I use to force myself to, but not I can't live without that 10-15 minutes of just thought and fresh air.


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2006)

Jogging is good, I just never got into jogging though. My father jogs alot, he's been doing it since the early 80s and raced in many marathons in Japan and still has his running logs, he's heavily into it and I thought I'd try it out, he's always trying to get to me go with him but I prefer biking or walking. I should start jogging though...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 10, 2006)

I do a regular routine.

On Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays (3x/week) I do a 3-part program.
A. Light aerobic/tai chi type warmup
B. Stretching and calisthenics
C. Weight routine - Curls, bench press, dead lift, squat

On Tuesdays and Thursdays (2x/week) I walk 2-3 miles

On Saturday/Sunday, I either goof off or play basketball/swim when it's nice out.

I used to be pretty hardcore about it, but I take it easy nowadays.


----------



## David (May 10, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Jogging is good, I just never got into jogging though. My father jogs alot, he's been doing it since the early 80s and raced in many marathons in Japan and still has his running logs, he's heavily into it and I thought I'd try it out, he's always trying to get to me go with him but I prefer biking or walking. I should start jogging though...


Well for me, I think I've said this story a few times, so sorry if you've already heard it, but I get to jog in the woods. I live, on the farthest east solid-settlement of seattle, before the woods. There's literally about 200 feet, until forest, and then literally nothing but small towns along the way... so, that being said, I love to jog up there. The town I live in, Issaquah, is a valley, with 3 big ass mountains around. Where the forest starts, is where the mountains start, and theres this one hill first, which is pretty damn tall. It's about a half mile to jog up the trail to the top, which you can then see all of the valley from a pretty high distance, and it looks amazing. I do this at sunset and have a nice romantic time with myself.

I don't think I'd jog in public, I just like the alone-with-thought time. So, if you live near any woods, try it out there.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 10, 2006)

I weightlift : deadlift, squat, bench and everything else works around those three.


----------



## Leon (May 10, 2006)

i jog 3~4 miles around my neighborhood a couple days a week, and lift some weights on other days. i'd like to do it on a regular schedule, like this:

M: jog
T: lift
W: jog
H: lift
F: jog
S: lift
U: chill

...but, we'll see how that goes. jogging is sometimes dictated by the weather (as it was all winter  ). as it stands now, i just jog when i can, and lift weights when i can. i bought a pair of York barbell sets and i've got a bench, and generally put some Pantera or Tool on when using them. working out at home rules


----------



## Cancer (May 10, 2006)

I try to workout at the local gym every other day, currently I have that upped to every day to prep for photoshoot.

....now am I consistent with it??? Hells' no.



David said:


> I do this at sunset and have a nice romantic time with myself.



Resisiting....the...urge...to...comment.....arrgghhhh.


----------



## David (May 10, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Resisiting....the...urge...to...comment.....arrgghhhh.


hahaha, go ahead man, I was just playing around. I just think it looks cool, and it's not too warm, or too cold at that time too.


----------



## Drew (May 10, 2006)

I try to... I go on kicks where I go running a lot, or do situps/pushups, but I rarely stick with it for more than a couple weeks. 

I figure a couple weeks every few months is better than nothing though.


----------



## Sentient (May 10, 2006)

I have a passion for cycling (road bike), and ride whenever I can, but with working two jobs, opportunities tend to be rare. I have several routes in my area that I like to take, and my rides will range anywhere from short rides of 15 miles, to longer rides of 35 miles (depending on what I have time for). I love the speed, the exercise, and the feeling of adventure & freedom that comes with cycling. Plus, I get a big thrill out of tracking my data (speed, distance, avg speed, etc) throughout the course of the year. My usual goal is to get between 100 to 150 miles each month, but it varies, with some months less & some months more.


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> I try to... I go on kicks where I go running a lot, or do situps/


Man, do I hate situps... I try to do those every now and then...gotta tone up the abs. 

When I bike, I go this route around my house where it's all hills, my bike has gears so I down shift when riding up hills, it quite a workout, but I like biking alot.


----------



## Jason (May 10, 2006)

Well i goto the gym monday-friday sometimes on the weekends too, i do 1hr cardio each day plus lift weights 3 days a week. I also got me and my gf bikes so we go riding during the week too. I do about 4.5 miles per day I have gone from 225 down to 206 and my gf has lost almost 50 lbs. I enjoy working out


----------



## nitelightboy (May 10, 2006)

I used to do martial arts pretty hardcore and was in great shape. After a knee injury, I pretty much just vegged out on the couch for a couple of years and skyrocketed to 260 lbs, form 190.

A few weeks ago I bought a Bowflex and put it all togather. Now I workout between 3 and 5 times a week and get a pretty killer burn. I was 231 lbs this morning and am well on my way to my target weight. 

Now that I'm trying to become a police officer, I've been running a couple of miles everyday or swimming a few dozen laps. I have to pass some pretty hard physical exams to even be able to apply for a postion as a cop, so I'm working really hard to condition myself for it.


----------



## Jason (May 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I used to do martial arts pretty hardcore and was in great shape. After a knee injury, I pretty much just vegged out on the couch for a couple of years and skyrocketed to 260 lbs, form 190.
> 
> A few weeks ago I bought a Bowflex and put it all togather. Now I workout between 3 and 5 times a week and get a pretty killer burn. I was 231 lbs this morning and am well on my way to my target weight.
> 
> Now that I'm trying to become a police officer, I've been running a couple of miles everyday or swimming a few dozen laps. I have to pass some pretty hard physical exams to even be able to apply for a postion as a cop, so I'm working really hard to condition myself for it.




don't worry once you become a cop you can become too fat to run after anyone


----------



## Nik (May 10, 2006)

I lift weights-when it comes to bench press, I max out at 235 (I'm going for 245 this weekend, wish me luck!) And I only weigh 140 pounds  

And I ride my bike a lot.


----------



## nyck (May 10, 2006)

I 'try' to exercise...

This is my routine everyday
-Around 5 sets of Benchpress
-200 or so situps(not crunches)
-and this thingy I devised that is an alternative to pushups(I hate doing those!). I lay on my back and lift freeweights with my arm at a 90 degree angle to my side. It's nearly the same thing as pushups, I try to do 5 sets of 40-50(low weight is all I have right now)


----------



## David (May 10, 2006)

Nik said:


> I lift weights-when it comes to bench press, I max out at 235 (I'm going for 245 this weekend, wish me luck!) And I only weigh 140 pounds
> 
> And I ride my bike a lot.


I'm calling bullshit on that! No way you can bench 235. Only the big ass football senior people at my highschool who are like 180lbs+ can do that. For your weight class, 175 tops, because you'll weigh more than 140 from muscle mass if you can lift more.


----------



## nyck (May 10, 2006)

David said:


> I'm calling bullshit on that! No way you can bench 235. Only the big ass football senior people at my highschool who are like 180lbs+ can do that. For your weight class, 175 tops, because you'll weigh more than 140 from muscle mass if you can lift more.


This one dude at my school can do nearly 500 lb. I think he's a junior or a senior this year.

But he's a 'big football guy' like you said lol.


----------



## Pauly (May 10, 2006)

Leon said:


> i jog 3~4 miles around my neighborhood a couple days a week, and lift some weights on other days. i'd like to do it on a regular schedule, like this:
> 
> M: jog
> T: lift
> ...



I'm similar:

Mon, Wed, Fri = Jogging around the neighbourhood for 30mins, I try and go in a big circle so i finish where I start, 2mins of brisk walking to warm up/down too.

Tues/Thurs/Sun = Weights, divided up into body areas;

Tues: Chest, Upper back, stomach/abs
Thurs: Arms and shoulders
Sun: Legs, ass and lower back

Saturday I do nothing, as I'm part-time jobbing it for most of the day, then when I get back I get all tarted up, eat and then go out with my friends, so it's my day off by default.

It's all light weights, high-reps, as I'm a recovering fatty and just wanna tone up a bit. Although I've got most of it off, I still have a couple of problem areas with stubborn fat lol, but I'm sure if I keep at it I'll get rid of em' eventually. I used to have a 36" waist, now I can squeeze into a 32". My weight in stone used to be about 12.9, last time I checked I was on 9.13 - and I'm 5"8, which seems a little underweight, yet I'm clearly not skinny... weird.

Ok using the converter, I used to be about 82kg, now I'm 64kg, and in american-friendly pounds, that's from 180lb to 142lb, so there you go.


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I used to do martial arts pretty hardcore and was in great shape. After a knee injury, I pretty much just vegged out on the couch for a couple of years and skyrocketed to 260 lbs, form 190.


My drummer did that for 2 or 3 years, he was good at it too, but gave it up and got out of shape and became lazy.  I told him he should get back into it and get in shape, he says playing drums gets him shape, he wants to get back into martial arts eventually though.


----------



## bostjan (May 10, 2006)

nyck said:


> This one dude at my school can do nearly 500 lb. I think he's a junior or a senior this year.
> 
> But he's a 'big football guy' like you said lol.




You talking bench press? Holy fucking shit, dude! I have a tough enough time with 160 lbs, but I'm much of a lifter. I always go for endurance over power.


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2006)

That is impressive, Nyck...wow. 

I weigh 145 and the most I can bench is like 180-190, I bench 145 usually. I just do sets.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

Division rehearses on Thursdays and Sundays.... so my cardio is:

Monday: hard
Tues: hard
Wed: medium
Thurs: easy if at all. then rehearsal
Fri: med or hard, or a lazy day off.
Sat: squeeze the rooster
Sun: beat the skin

I only do cardio so that I can drum better. i bike and row. as soon as the 90+ degree whether hits, i'll resume running outdoors again.


----------



## Nik (May 19, 2006)

David said:


> I'm calling bullshit on that! No way you can bench 235. Only the big ass football senior people at my highschool who are like 180lbs+ can do that. For your weight class, 175 tops, because you'll weigh more than 140 from muscle mass if you can lift more.



I'm not lying dude. Last monday I benched 245 without too much difficulty, either (I even started doing it a second time, but then got stuck and had to be rescued).

But in any case, since I lifted it fairly easily, this weekend I'm going for 255. Wish me luck! My goal is to get to 270, because that will be twice my own weight. 

And if the huge football players in your school can only do 235, they must be pussies; I mean, I don't look that big at all, and I can do that much. Some of the huge kids at my school (or, ex-school, seeing as I just graduation from high-school) could easily do over 270 +.

I just hope that this weight-lifting doesn't mess with my guitar playing because then I'll have to quit (or cut down significantly on it  )


----------



## garcia3441 (May 19, 2006)

I found kettlebells a couple of months ago; I work out with them 3 days a week, and martial arts 2 days a week. I diet 6 days a week and eat whatever I want on Saturdays.



Nik said:


> I just hope that this weight-lifting doesn't mess with my guitar playing because then I'll have to quit (or cut down significantly on it  )



It didn't interfere with Kane Roberts playing.


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2006)

Nik said:


> I'm not lying dude. Last monday I benched 245 without too much difficulty, either (I even started doing it a second time, but then got stuck and had to be rescued).


Wow. Good for you, that's pretty impressive. Me, I lift mainly to tone my muscle while getting bigger is nice, I don't want to get too buff. That is why I stay at 145 and just do sets. It's equivalent to how much I weigh. 

A friend of mine used to see how much he could bench by adding a little more weight each time, the maximum limit for him was about 220 and he weighed about 160, He just kept pushing him self to do it, he could only bench that once and even that was hard for him to do. I don't do as much benching as I do curls though and playing guitar is still the same for me.


----------



## Nik (May 22, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Wow. Good for you, that's pretty impressive. Me, I lift mainly to tone my muscle while getting bigger is nice, I don't want to get too buff. That is why I stay at 145 and just do sets. It's equivalent to how much I weigh.
> 
> A friend of mine used to see how much he could bench by adding a little more weight each time, the maximum limit for him was about 220 and he weighed about 160, He just kept pushing him self to do it, he could only bench that once and even that was hard for him to do. I don't do as much benching as I do curls though and playing guitar is still the same for me.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm kinda buff but not really; it's weird, I know. Sometimes you hit hurdles, but you have to keep pushing it. Once you find your body's natural recovery cycle, you can increase your record by 20-30 pounds over 3 weeks.

Oh well, I failed to bench 255  I got it half-way up then got stuck. Next weekend...


----------



## Papa Shank (May 22, 2006)

Nik said:


> And if the huge football players in your school can only do 235, they must be pussies; I mean, I don't look that big at all, and I can do that much. Some of the huge kids at my school (or, ex-school, seeing as I just graduation from high-school) could easily do over 270 +


Size doesn't equal strength, training around the 1-6 rep range will motivate the muscle to become stronger rather than bigger. Using the 6-12 rep range motivates your muscle to become bigger rather than stronger.


----------

